# Anthodocheio ¡celebra hoy su cumpleaños!



## lamartus

*¡Muchísimas felicidades, Cristina!*

*Χαρουμενα γενεθλια σας*  (o eso creo... )

*Espero que pases un día maravilloso rodeada de los que más te quieren.* 
¡Disfrútalo! ​


----------



## Tampiqueña

_  ¡Feliz Cumpleaños Cristy!  _​ 
_Espero que pases un día muy lindo,_
_rodeada de flores para que llenes muchos floreros _
_Te mando un abrazo muy grande_
_y este regalito para tu colección._
_Con cariño_
_Beatriz/Tampiqueña_​


----------



## anthodocheio

¡Pero qué amable de su parte!

*Marta:* ¡Gracias por empezar este hilo! ¡Qué honor de tener un hilo sólo para mí! 
Gracias por la torta y por tu deseo en griego (Muy bien ).

*Beatriz:* ¡Gracias! Pero quería explicar qué es este anthodocheio que termina en -o mientras hay una chica al otro lado de la pantalla... 
¡Me encantó tu regalo! 

¡Muchisimas gracias y mis saludos a Madrid y a Tampico!
Nos vemos


----------



## chics

*¡¡¡Feliz cumpleaños!!!* ...a la chica que se llama como yo .
Y también Χαρουμενα γενεθλια σας, por supuesto, sí, sí, claro. Y felicidades por hablar tan bien nuestra lengua, ¡vaya hacha!


----------



## anthodocheio

*¡Gracias tocaya!* Me había dado cuenta otra vez que te llamas como yo .
¡Gracias por las flores y por el cumplido!

¡Merci! Y ya he visto tu mensaje secreto


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡FELICITACIONES, CRISTINITA!!  *​Por un momento me hiciste dudar en un hilo anterior, creyendo que no querías que te llamáramos Cristina, aunque yo recordaba que lo habías dicho, y por las dudas lo borré (*¡CHEEE!* ).
Así que ahora lo repito varias veces: ¡¡Cristina, Cris, Cristine, jaja!!
*¡¡FELIZ, FELIZ CUMPLE!! *​


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades. Yo también digo *Χαρουμενα γενεθλια σας* , (que maravilla esto del copio-pego). Ya en serio que cumplas muchos más y que te lo pases bien siempre.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Tezzaluna

*♪♪♪ Happy Birthday to you! ♪♪♪*

*♪♪♪ Happy Birthday to you! ♪♪♪*

*♪♪♪ Happy Birthday, Cristina. ♪♪♪*

*♪♪♪ Happy Birthday to you! ♪♪♪*​Felicidades.

Tezza​


----------



## anthodocheio

Rayines said:


> *¡¡FELICITACIONES, CRISTINITA!! *​
> 
> Por un momento me hiciste dudar en un hilo anterior, creyendo que no querías que te llamáramos Cristina, aunque yo recordaba que lo habías dicho, y por las dudas lo borré (*¡CHEEE!* ).
> Así que ahora lo repito varias veces: ¡¡Cristina, Cris, Cristine, jaja!!
> 
> *¡¡FELIZ, FELIZ CUMPLE!! *​


*¡Che, Inés!* ¡Qué alegría verlas todas por acá! 

(¿Dónde lo borraste?) Sí, me encanta que ultimamente hay gente en el foro que me llama con mi nombre.

¡Mis más cordiales saludos a la Argentina! (¿Qué va a ser? Algún día lo haré ese viaje..)

Cris(tina)


----------



## anthodocheio

*¡Isa! y Ant(onio)* (¿verdad?)

Sí, es una maravilla eso de copy & paste 

¡Muchisimas, muchisimas gracias por los deseos y la canción!

Igualmente a todos ustedes; 
¡Que tengan todo lo que desean! O más bien, que estén felices con lo que tienen.

¡Gracias por hacer aún más especial este día! 

Cristina


----------



## wonderment

Happy Happy Birthday, dear Cristina! I wish you fun and joy and happiness and love and surprises and only good things come your way! Thanks for being born, and for all your helpful posts--I've learn a lot from you!    

Karen


----------



## anthodocheio

Well, *Karen*, you definately know better all rules and details of my own language than I do. Seriously!

Thanks for coming and wishing me on my birthday!
Your wishes are so special!


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations, happy birthday.


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡Muchísimas felicidades en tu día, CRISTINA!!!!*

*Que lo pases muy bien*

*con...*

*¡¡¡¡NOSOTROS!!!! *

*Y CON TU*

*FAMILIA, POR SUPUESTO.*

*MUCHOS BESOS,*

*Fernita.*​


----------



## anthodocheio

¡*Outsider* y *Fernita*!

Con ustedes lo paso, ¿no se nota? y con mi familia por supuesto.. ¡Ya he soplado las velitas! comimos toda la familia juntos, recibí mi regalo...

Todo bien!


----------



## wonderment

Because this day is a celebration of you, Cristina, I wanted to add these birthday poems, borrowed from Derek Walcott and Audrey Hepburn. 

Love after Love

The time will come
when, with elation,
you will greet yourself arriving
at your own door, in your own mirror,
and each will smile at the other’s welcome,

and say, sit here. Eat.
You will love again the stranger who was your self.
Give wine. Give bread. Give back your heart
to itself, to the stranger who has loved you

all your life, whom you ignored
for another, who knows you by heart.
Take down the love letters from the bookshelf,

the photographs, the desperate notes,
peel your own image from the mirror.
Sit. Feast on your life.

--Derek Walcott, from the Collected Poems 1948-84


Time-Tested Beauty Tips

For attractive lips, speak words of kindness.
For lovely eyes, seek out the good in people.
For a slim figure, share your food with the hungry.
For beautiful hair, let a child run his fingers through it once a day.
For poise, walk with the knowledge you’ll never walk alone.
We leave you a tradition with a future.
The tender loving care of human beings will never become obsolete.
People even more than things have to be restored, renewed, revived, reclaimed, 
and redeemed and redeemed and redeemed. Never throw out anybody.
Remember, if you ever need a helping hand, you’ll find one at the end of your arm. 
As you grow older, you will discover that you have two hands:
one for helping yourself, the other for helping others.
Your “good old days” are still ahead of you, may you have many of them.

--by Audrey Hepburn adapted from Sam Levenson


----------



## alexacohen

*Cristina, *

*¡Ya no puedo escribirte una poesía!*

*Pero no importa, te han regalado dos preciosas.*

*¡¡¡¡Feliz cumpleaños!!!*

*Alexa*


----------



## UVA-Q

*¡Muchas felicidades Cristina!*
qué gusto que estés disfrutando!!!!

Un cariñoso abrazo.


----------



## anthodocheio

*Wonderment*: 
Thank you for the poems! I never expected something like that. Also, I want you to know that I saved the page, in case they erase them due to the copyright rules.

*Alexa* querida: 
¡Gracias por tus deseos! (¡Y por querer escribirme una poesía! ¡Sí, claro!) Nos vemos siempre por aquí..

*UVA - Q*:
No hemos coincidido mucho pero claro que he visto tus posts numerosas veces. ¡Muchisimas gracias a ti también! ¡Sí, es verdad! ¡Lo estoy disfrutando mucho, gracias a todos ustedes!

¡Hasta la próxima!
Cristina


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Muchas felicidades Cristina (y perdón por el retraso).

¡Espero que siga tu fiesta!


----------



## anthodocheio

Víctor Pérez said:


> Muchas felicidades Cristina (y perdón por el retraso).
> 
> ¡Espero que siga tu fiesta!


 
¡Jaja!
¡Gracias Victor! ¡Igualmente!


----------



## krolaina

Cada día llego más tarde... por favor!! propongo que suenen unas campanas o unos timbres tipo despertador para avisarmeeeeeeeee!

MUCHAS FELICIDADES CRIS!! Ya no hay ni tarta, ni festejos, ni guirnaldas... ¿hubo piñata?. Siento el retraso... 
Muchos besos and happy belated birthday...!!


----------



## anthodocheio

krolaina said:


> Cada día llego más tarde... por favor!! propongo que suenen unas campanas o unos timbres tipo despertador para avisarmeeeeeeeee!
> 
> MUCHAS FELICIDADES CRIS!! Ya no hay ni tarta, ni festejos, ni guirnaldas... ¿hubo piñata?. Siento el retraso...
> Muchos besos and happy belated birthday...!!


 
¡Krolaina!
Yo lo siento por el retraso. Me había ido de la casa (o de la ciudad, como se dice en inglés) por un par de días, y sí, puedes decir que la fiesta todavía no ha terminado. 
¡Gracias por desearme! Piñata por aquí no usamos pero ¡he visto mucho nieve estos días! (Claro, no tiene nada que ver pero quería decirlo..)

¡Muchos besos a ti también amiga!

Cristina


----------



## anthodocheio

Eva Maria said:


> Anthodocheio, Πολλά χρονιά! *
> 
> A tu jovencísima edad, ya puedes cumplir los años que quieras, de momento.
> 
> Aunque ya lo hayas celebrado, te felicito igual y ya está.
> 
> Tantos besos como años cumples,
> 
> Eva Maria
> 
> * He estado a punto de añadir una larga frase típica que acompaña a estas palabras, pero como no me aclaraba si te estaría felicitando por tu santo, por tu cumpleaños o por tu boda, la recorté dejando lo esencial, jejejeje.


 
¡Así que de verdad conoces griego! ¿Quién lo estaba diciendo? No me acuerdo.. pero no sabía que era la verdad!

Bueno, yo celebré cumpleaños. De mi santo es en verano, y boda, que yo sepa, no hay. Pero gracias por mencionarlo. Sí, tal vez, algún día lejano, quizás... A ver quién será el (des)afortunado hombre...

¡Gracias por los 24 besos! (Si me los daras de verdad lo más propable, no los soportaría.. ¡No tantos!) Pero igual gracias, Eva María.

¡Gracias a todos y gracias a Marta, otra vez, por empezar este hilo!
¡Muchos besos para todos!
Cristina


----------

